# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Αφαίρεση μικρών καρδερινοκαναρον..

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα ..ποτέ βγάζουμε από την μάνα τα μικρά καρδερινοκαναρα ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Όπως όλα τα μικρά 30 με 35 ημέρες για να ειμαστε σίγουροι. Έχω αφήσει να κλωσανε και να ταΐζουν ταυτόχρονα για να μην έχουμε παρατράγουδα

----------


## kostas salonika

Κάπου διάβασα 23 ημερών ότι είναι έτοιμα μα βγούμε από τους γονείς ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Κάπου διάβασα 23 ημερών ότι είναι έτοιμα μα βγούμε από τους γονείς ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το ρισκάρεις... Πέρυσι έχασα πουλάκια που τα έβγαλα πριν τις 25 ημέρες. Προτιμώ πλέον να έχουν αυγά και μικρά πάρα να έχω απώλειες σε κλαρωμενα πουλιά

----------

